# RICS surveyors: Snag report



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,
I am looking to buy a villa and wonder if any of you guys have used a RICS qualified surveyor or have commissioned a snag report before a purchase. Can't locate a firm which could do the same here...


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have no experience for a private house but have you tried the usual suspects (Hamptons, Cluttons, CBRE, Investment Boutique/Better Homes, Asteco, Coliers, Jones Lang LaSalle etc.) I know them from the commercial work that they do but they may be able to recommend someone. Certain banks also keep a list of approved valuers since we used to get contacted every now and then but that would only apply if you were getting financing.

I tried a search on the RICS site (as probably did you) and didn't come up with anything which I find surprising but you could try contacting them:
Jenny Hopkins
t +971 (0)4 3753075
f +971 (0)4 4272498
e [email protected]
and see if they could help?

Good luck!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Colliers have RICS qualified surveyors who do these surveys, often for banks, but also for individuals I understand


----------



## davey0035 (Aug 25, 2009)

*RICS Building Survey Report UAE*

Hi, I am a chartered building surveyor based in Mexico but I noticed your thread/message and searched the RICS web page myself.

I understand you are based in UAE, in which case there are a number or registered firms who may or not be able to provide you with a full building survey before you commit to the purchase of your villa. Getting a qualified building surveyor to provide a full and detailed report is often quite expensive when considering the purchase of a residential unit, however as well as piece of mind in relation to your purchase, you will ensure you are going into the transaction with your eyes open and identifying any potential defects and more importantly immediate or future cost liabilities. You will also have a useful tool to negotiate on the sales price depending on the extent of defects identified.

Sorry, I am not able to post a url/link and therefore you must go tot he rics web page, rics dot org and choose the link find surveyor, then choose country to search, under UAE. I found 3 pages of registered RICS firms.

I hope this helps.

Many thanks.


----------

